# Help with old Bianchi Sport SX



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a post on the Retro forum. Please let me know if you can help out with it. Thx...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/bianchi-sport-sx-85-87-a-274161.html


----------

